# Firmware build v8.1 2018.36 157b16d (9/13/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New version found on a Model 3 in California.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I just saw that e-mail from teslafi as well! With my car being in CA and in for service I had to check to see if it was mine or not.. but it is still showing me on 34.1


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

I just got 34.1 yesterday. Why couldn't they have waited 1 day? Why?


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> New version found on a Model 3 in California.


You got the version wrong.

New Version is 2018.36 *157b16d*

I am still on 32.2


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> New version found on a Model 3 in California.


Version HASH is wrong. The correct is:
2018.36 157b16d​


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> Version HASH is wrong. The correct is:
> 2018.36 157b16d​


Can anyone post the release notes?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Can anyone post the release notes?


Only one person hit the jackpot. They may not even be on M3OC.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

G0GR33N said:


> You got the version wrong.
> 
> New Version is 2018.36 *157b16d*
> 
> I am still on 32.2





Ze1000 said:


> Version HASH is wrong. The correct is:
> 2018.36 157b16d​


Fixed thanks!


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

webdriverguy00 said:


> Can anyone post the release notes?


I didn't receive this one yet, but someone with an S posted that it is still the same notes of PIN to drive and nothing else.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Only one person hit the jackpot. They may not even be on M3OC.


Still only one Model 3 out of 500+ on TeslaFi...strange


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Still only one Model 3 out of 500+ on TeslaFi...strange


and it is a 1xxx vin. Employee perhaps?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

36.1 out... this one was a throw away..


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

NJturtlePower said:


> 36.1 out... this one was a throw away..


It is the same Model 3 in California. VIN 1XXX got 2018.36 yesterday and 2018.36.1 today


----------

